

No fallback mode in GNOME 3.8, future of gnome-panel - bkor
http://www.vuntz.net/journal/post/2012/11/21/No-fallback-mode-in-GNOME-3.8%2C-future-of-gnome-panel

======
chrismcbride
Does this mean you can no longer run xmonad or other tiling window managers
with GNOME?

~~~
tadfisher
Could you before? I was under the impression that the shell _is_ the window
manager, Mutter.

~~~
aristidb
In fallback mode, it was possible.

------
jejones3141
That's nice. Anyone still using GNOME will, I'm sure, appreciate it.

------
mseepgood
Sounds like a plan.

